# Rhino 1595 loader on my Kubota MX5000 help



## Valent (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Rhino 1595 loader on my Kubota MX5000. 
I have one leaky tilt cylinder which I am replacing soon. So, my loader would not lift and tilt would move some. Just out of curiosity, I removed the quick connect hose which is the tilt cylinder rod hose. Now, I can lift and lower just like I should. ( of course I have no tilt capability with it unhooked)

Can anyone give me a clue as to what is going on?
Thanks for any input


----------



## Valent (Aug 29, 2018)

Here is my control


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is this open center?


----------



## Valent (Aug 29, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Is this open center?


I believe it is


----------

